

Predicting the next 5000 days of the web - carpo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDYCf4ONh5M&feature=user

======
neilk
I predict that people like Kevin Kelly will continue to make predictions that
are backward-looking. He indicts himself: Wired's predictions were all about
"TV, but more so". And now his prediction is, "The web, but more so." And then
he projects forward into this fantasy-fulfillment scenario of harmony and
unity among all devices, as if these machines aren't going to be owned and
operated by squabbling humans, and as if data can be meaningful to all devices
in all ways.

------
vaksel
I really don't think its possible to predict ANYTHING that far ahead. Look at
how far we went in the first 5000 days.

~~~
j2d2
On this topic, it doesn't sit well with me that he mentions the explosion of
change in the first 5,000 days as justification for whatever predictions he
wants to make about the next. Using that logic, I could say all kinds of
things about the universe are likely _now_ because so much crazy stuff
happened during the big bang.

------
Raphael
Mind blowing. The end sounded creepily religious.

